
Show HN: The Great Translation Game – Improve Your Writing in Another Language - cmmike
https://www.thegreattranslationgame.com/
======
cmmike
Hello HN! My name's Mike. I built The Great Translation Game to help me
improve my Spanish writing skills. I figured the best way to improve my
writing (and vocab and grammar) was by mimicking native-level content. I was
copying and translating back and forth using news articles and books in
Spanish, and realized the whole process could be way more efficient, and
that's how TG2 was born. I wanted to share it with you all here - curious to
get your feedback and hear what you think! Hope you find it as useful as I do.
Thanks for checking it out!

